# On the Value & Validity of Confessions of Faith



## JM (Aug 5, 2008)

A blog post by a confessional Baptist, good read...



> If you were there and had to take sides, which side would you have taken? Would you have agreed with the position that said in essence, “No creed but the New Testament” (or no creed but the Bible)? Or would have voted with Riley to adopt a confession of faith? To bring the question to bear upon the ecclesiastical polity of our churches: should our churches be confessional or non-confessional? In the next few posts, I’d like to argue for the validity and value of creeds and confessions of faith. But before we venture too far, let’s start with a definition.





On the Value & Validity of Confessions of Faith, Part 1 « Reformed Baptist Fellowship


----------

